# DM/Players



## GWolf (Mar 9, 2002)

Lets start a game! looking for Dm and players!


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 10, 2002)

What kind of game are you looking for?  Fantasy?  Sci-fi?


----------



## dagger (Mar 10, 2002)

Give up the details!


----------



## GWolf (Mar 10, 2002)

*opps...*

Fantasy Level 1


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 10, 2002)

Looking to join a game that is just starting, then?  Have you considered trying to join any of the other games out here on the boards?


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 10, 2002)

*Why join another game on these boards?*

GnomeWorks -- All the other games on these boards are either Iconic adventures (Which I don't like in any sense), or adventures that have already been going on for a while.  It just seems to me like it's too late to join any of the other games.

So, I'd love to join a new game.  However, as dagger and GnomeWorks have said, tell us about it!  

Thank you.

*(Edit)*
I suppose these would be some of our basic questions:

1)  Will you be the DM, or somebody else?  If not, then I suppose that these questions apply to whoever _does_ DM.

2)  What will the setting be like?  FR, Greyhawk, Homebrew, etc . . .

3)  What rules and books will you allow?  Psionics, Tome and Blood, Sword and Fist, Oriental Adventures, Monte Cook's alternate classes, etc . . .

3a) Any non-core races are allowed?

3b) Any non-core classes and prestige classes allowed?

3c) Any non-core feats allowed?

4)  How will combat work?

5)  Any other general things we should know about this?

Thanks again, GWolf.  
*(/Edit)*


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 10, 2002)

If you can find a dm and iron out the details i'd be interested in a second game, i'm already playing WOT, but i'd love to play forgotten realms or any D&D really.

One request, psionics.


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 10, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *One request, psionics. *



Isn't there already the psionicle for that?
*confused*


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 10, 2002)

The *Psionicle*'s focus is on psionics, but there are also some other things thrown in there that definitely make it a different game, not just psionics-based.  It's a homebrew, that's for sure, and one look at the long list of 23 or so available races would definitely lend credence to that idea (or a look at the list of 26 or so available basic classes, that would probably do it, as well).

The *Psionicle* is also now considering the possibility of adding new players, although if your character is accepted it may take a while to get in... hopefully the characters won't remain lost in the 'Kreen tunnels for too long...


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 10, 2002)

> Isn't there already the psionicle for that?




Um, yea i suppose, never really looked. I don't think i'm likely to get into a game thats already on going though.

Besides all i was trying to say was i'd like to maybe play a psion if things get off the ground, but i'm flexable and willing to play just about any thing.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 10, 2002)

Gnomeworks: start a casting call, lay down the basic info and i'd be willin' to try out.

Gwolf: if you can get a game goin' i'm intersested. Is anyone running of sound mind yet? Maybe we could get someone to DM that as a start, i hear it's a hella good mod.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 10, 2002)

There is Casting Call (In search for heroes) not started yet and looking for players, take a look, you may like it or not.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 10, 2002)

*looking For DM*

Nope I ain't going to dm yet, so we are looking for a dm. What I had in mind  was

+Core Stuff
+Pisonics
+Class Sets (Sword and Fist, etc)
+OA
+Low Level for start


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 11, 2002)

I'll join in this game as a player too if OA and MotW at least are allowed, I have an interesting character concept I want to play.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2002)

Bump, i like what i'm seeing hopefully we canget a dm.


----------



## Acmite (Mar 11, 2002)

*Sign me up!*

I'm interested in signing up as a Player.

I don't have any particular preference other than Core Rules (or some variation of the core rules, but not WoT or Star Wars etc since I don't have the books).  Splatbooks etc would be a nice addition.

I'm 23 and I've been playing D&D since ~1989 (OD&D, 1e, 2e, and 3e since it was released).  I'm Canadian, and we tend to the polite side of the spectrum.  

I like a mix of role-playing and hack'n'slash, with an emphasis on role-playing (since it is a message board game, after-all).

I've been a board lurker/member since July 2000 or so.

I should have no problem posting on a daily basis.

I've got a couple different character concepts on the backburner, so that shouldn't be a problem.

I guess all we need is a brave board member to step forward and be the DM?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2002)

Maybe if we offer a case of mountain dew and a bag of doritos we can get a dm?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 11, 2002)

Maybe I could DM... It'll propably take me a week or two before I can get it started but it would then be a pirate style game.

Here are what I'm thinking:
-all the stuff that has been mentioned by GWolf
-Starting level 3, standard gold
-Mail your chars for me at wbweb@jippii.fi, don't put them up on the boards (I like secrets)
-Can use material also from:
*Manual of the Planes
*Forgotten Realms Campaing book
*magic of Faerün
*Monsters of Faerün (well, I will use )
-If you use material from MotW or OA ,you will have to tell me the basic idea as I don't have them right now (another from our group has them)
-28 pointbuy
-Max HP at first level, then high average rounded at end (d4=2.5, d6=3.5 etc)
-You must have maxed out Profession(Sailor) at first level if you want any loot
-I will submit the ship and most of the crew for you, you can't be the captain or the ship's first mate

I think that's all but if you need to ask something, post here.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 11, 2002)

Pirates! ya, thats deffinatly cool. I played a dwarven pirate once,he was one of my all time favorite characters.

A couple of questions though: how ridged is the rank system going to be, are we looking at a hard core military type situation or something less restrictive?

And will the majority of the game be abourd ship, or will we see a lot of explore strange islands, adventures in port(avioding athorities and stuff), or more of the strictly attacking other ships type of thing?

I'm pretty sure i know what i would play, but would like a little better idea of the campiagn theme and world first.

BTW thanks for stepping up to the DM plate.


----------



## Acmite (Mar 11, 2002)

Sounds like fun, Dalamar.

Quick question:  Alignment?  Any restrictions/recommendations?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 11, 2002)

Ah! Many people already interested. God. Let's see the guestions:


> how ridged is the rank system going to be, are we looking at a hard core military type situation or something less restrictive?



NO restrictions in that area, just don't try to bully the captain around and you'll be fine. 


> And will the majority of the game be abourd ship, or will we see a lot of explore strange islands, adventures in port(avioding athorities and stuff), or more of the strictly attacking other ships type of thing?



Most of the time will propably be spent on ship but not merely attacking other ships, I'll try to arrange some IC trouble and maybe other dangers.... 
There will also be times when you're at port and on secret islands. There you might bump into demons celestials and almost anything. Beware.... 


> Quick question: Alignment? Any restrictions/recommendations?



Well, you propably shouldn't play a paladin but I will allow all alignments (and paladins). But I also expect everybody to play by the alignment they choose, this includes (True) Neutral. A neutral character should try to stay away from making any decisions towards good/evil and/or law/chaos furthering causes. If anybody acts out of alignment, I will change it without telling.

I'll also clarify the Profession requirement a little: it's there to show that you're atleast a little experienced pirates. If your character has just joined the ship, he will propably not have many ranks and not deemed 'trustworthy' enough to get part of the loot. You WILL get paid at some point, just not in the beginning.


----------



## Uvenelei (Mar 11, 2002)

I'd like to play. Any room left?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 11, 2002)

Let's see, who do I have already:
-GWolf
-Sir Oasis
-Other Guy
-Acmite
-Sollir maybe

Yea, come on in. Six is optimal but I will accept up to 10 players.
GWolf, could you change the Thread title to Pirate Game preparations?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 12, 2002)

i'm definatly getting exited about this one. sounds like this going to be a great game!


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 12, 2002)

Thank you!  Its always nice to hear some flatters, especially if they're meant for me. Keep them coming and send me your character. Even if you haven't finished him/her, give me the basic information so I can start really planning the encounters.

Oh! I almost forgot: if you are a divine caster, prepare some very good prayers. I'm going to change the core rules a little here to test this. You don't have to memorize your spells but you must pray from the deity, if the deity doesn't deem the situation (or you) worthy of the spell he will not grant it (or might grant a lesser version). The number of prayers per day is not absolute, you might be granted less or more according to the numbers at table 3-6: the cleric.  The table shows just aproximations and how strong (high level) prayers you can be granted.

If any of you is strongly against this idea, please post so here and we will not try it.

Also: do you want to play in an already established setting or should I make up my own?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 12, 2002)

If you are familiar with the rules i for one would love the chance to finally play in forgotten realms, although it's really up to you.

I like the cleric spells idea, i was thinking about going that route, and thius may make it all the more interesting. Will the same apply to druids rangers and paladins?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 12, 2002)

FR is where I have almost exclusively played so I'm quite familiar with it, not an expert but familiar.

Yes, the same applies to ALL divine casters, including cleric, druid, paladin, ranger, blackguard and any PrC that has it's own spell advancement and states that those powers come from a deity/belief/whatever (are divine). I'm not so sure about the adept though.
First I thought I would also expand the same rules for ALL divine gifts but decided that it would be too hard, mostly on the paladins (divine grace, paladin's mount, remove disease, spells etc.)

This will also apply to monsters that cast spells "as and Xth level (any of the classes mentioned)" but not on monsters that cast spells from the cleric spell list (i.e. dragons).


----------



## Acmite (Mar 12, 2002)

I've written up my character (stat wise), but I haven't finished the background/history yet.  I've got quite a bit of it worked out, but I still need to iron some stuff out so that it's internally consistant (Ah, logic....what a cruel mistress you are!).

I have a quick question:  Starting money?  What are we allowed to buy?

My character is written up on a pdf form.  Can I send it to you that way, or do you wan me to do up a statblock?

I also vote for Forgotten Realms.  I think it's easier for a messageboard game if you use an existing campaign.

If we do use FR, do we get all the extra starting crap?

Alternate Divine Magic doesn't normally appeal to me...but I'm willing to give it a shot if everyone else wants to.  Variety is the spice....I guess.

Acmite


----------



## GWolf (Mar 12, 2002)

*If I may...*

If I may I would like to keep at 6 players for now, we could always pick up more latter, is that ok with everyone?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 12, 2002)

i got no problem with that, although i think as DM dalamar would get final say. He seems like an easy going guy though, so i dought ther's a problem either way.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 13, 2002)

Stuff flooding from every hole! Let's fix the holes:


> I have a quick question: Starting money? What are we allowed to buy?



As I said in my original post, standard gold for 3rd level chars (2700gp). You can put upto 2000 of it to a single item. If you are part of the ship crew, you don't need to buy food or drinks. I would also suggest equipping lightly. "Man overboard!"


> My character is written up on a pdf form. Can I send it to you that way, or do you wan me to do up a statblock?



You can send me your characters in any common format, including .pdf


> If we do use FR, do we get all the extra starting crap?



No to equipment, you are considered to have used/sold/whatever it already, but you pick a region you have spent most of your life and can so take the regional feats from and also gain an extra language if the region gives one.


> If I may I would like to keep at 6 players for now, we could always pick up more latter, is that ok with everyone?



If the group only wants six players I'm fine with it, less bookkeeping for me.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 13, 2002)

Hmm, I don't own the FR books, but I am vaugely familair with the setting, I read the books and have a large map.

What Races can we play?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 13, 2002)

It seems that nobody has anything against FR, so the available races include:
*Humans
*Dwarves(subraces exist but can also be standard dwarf from PHB) Exception: Gray dwarves are more powerful than normal races are Equivalent Character Level (ECL) +2
*Elves (subraces, but the standard can be chosen) Exception: Drow aka Dark elves are more powerful than normal races and have ECL +2
*Gnomes (subrace Deep gnomes exists but is ECL +3 and so not allowed)
*Half-elves (like PHB except half-drow that has 60ft. darkvision instead of low-light)
*Half-orcs (as per PHB)
*Halflings (like with elves and dwarves, there are subraces but PHB one is also available)
*Aasimar (as in MM, +1 ECL)
*Tiefling (as in MM, +1 ECL)
*Genasi (people who have elementals among their ancestors and retain some abilities from them. Fire, air, earth and water genasi, all +1ECL)

That took time to write... If you want to play any of the non-PHB races or a subrace of the standard races, mail me and I'll mail you the relevant info.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 13, 2002)

I forgot to mention one thing: if you have material not listed in the list of books I put in my first post and want to use it, then mail me the info and I'll see if I will aprove it.

GWolf, I believe it was you who mailed me? For some reason I am unable to respond to your mail. If it was you my answer is yes.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 13, 2002)

yes that was me


----------



## Uvenelei (Mar 13, 2002)

I know a little about the FR and I don't have the book, but I'm willing to play in them if everyone will forgive my occasional ignorance. 6 players also sounds fine.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 13, 2002)

So, do you have 6 players already?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 13, 2002)

Based on dalamar's count on page two we's only got us five, matey!


----------



## Takota (Mar 13, 2002)

Dalamar, would you happen to accept newbies? (I just started playing D&D a few months ago.) I'm not familiar with the FR setting, though.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 13, 2002)

Actually, Sir Oasis, the count didn't iclude Uvenelei who asked it, that makes it to six already. So if the others who have already 'signed in' don't want more than 6 players, then I won't be taking Takota and Valkys in. 
So what do you say, do we take these two now? Or maybe later?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 13, 2002)

Well, i have to admit to a slig bias here as i am playing in the WOT thread with Valkys. So i'll leave my opinion at this, If Dalamar can handle more players, it may not be a proplem playing w/ 7-8 instead of 6. Dalamar is the DM, but then agian Gwolf did get the ball rolling on this and he was the one to request the 6 player limit. Sooo basically i think i really have no problem either way, should we go majority rule on stuff like this?

Oh yea and is this a solid count, one of the guys on the list was a maybe. Can everyone on the list chime in for confermation they're going to play? That way maybe we can get a final list.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 13, 2002)

Sir Osis, is that a bias towards me or against me?

I'd love to play in an FR game and this one sounds really neat, what with the piracy angle. I was uncertain if Sollir was playing, which is why I asked if there were already 6 people. If you only want 6 players, I understand, and I certainly won't take it personally. If you decide later to add more, please think of me first.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 13, 2002)

That would be biased towards letting Valkys play. In my opinion every one over at the WOT game are good role-players and would be an asset to any game they played in.


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 13, 2002)

*I'm in*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *. . .Can everyone on the list chime in for confermation they're going to play? That way maybe we can get a final list. *




I confirm that I plan to be in this game.

It looks like a lot of fun so far.  I've been E-mailing Dalamar a lot with questions about my character, but I haven't been posting on this board much (though I have been lurking) -- but I'm still here and still interested.

And thank you Dalamar, for taking on the burden of DMing.


----------



## Uvenelei (Mar 13, 2002)

I'm in too.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 13, 2002)

Same here...will email my char in a few days...


----------



## dagger (Mar 13, 2002)

Is this one full up on players yet?

I have extensive knowledge of FR if it matters.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 13, 2002)

Minor problem dalamar, the e-mail you listed doesn't seem to be working.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 14, 2002)

*Not To Shabby*

I guess 7 characters wouldn't be bad it isn't my game after all lol


----------



## Acmite (Mar 14, 2002)

I'm in........hell, I've already made my character!


----------



## Acmite (Mar 14, 2002)

OK.  I'm not _in_  Hell.

I meant:  I'm in.   Hell, I've even made my character.

There.  Me fail english?  That's unpossible.


----------



## Valkys (Mar 14, 2002)

Dalamar, did you get the email I sent you? Just curious, since Sir Osis said it wasn't working for him. It went out from here okay, just curious if you got it. Thanks.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 14, 2002)

I tryed again, lets see if the ol' e-mail fairy's going to cooperate this time.  Let me know one way or another, if you please, Dalamar.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 14, 2002)

This confusion was made by I think... Sollir was listed as maybe, but I had discussed of character in the chat and didn't mention it.

Yes, I did get your mail Valkys, just posted the guestion here for to show that I could accept more. I got your mail now Osis. (and answered, I think, my brains aren't working because I haven't slept enough during the two previous weeks).

If I don't reply to your posts during the same day, don't worry, I might be taking that day off from net and getting some sleep. Also, I pop in the chat sometimes (quite often at times ), so if you want to talk to me I can be found at the #yb channel. 

I haven't had time to check the characters sent to me yet, but will today and mail back my approval or guestions/critic/whatever.

Thank you for being so patient with me and allowing me to try this out. As always mail me or post here if you have problems.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 14, 2002)

Dalamar, the e-mail issue seems cleared up, no problems for me on that end now. As far as sleep time, i can sypathize, i had the flu for a week now. Of course i'm an internet addict and can't seem to pry myself away from the thing as each night i watch time tick away until i'm well into the wee hours of the mourning. I have a real problem, Sob. I need help! sob.


Seriosly though take your time, i don't think anyone will hold it against you if you actually want to sleep once in a while.

Much thanks compadray!


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 14, 2002)

I asked one of my RL friends to help with making NPCs and he actually wanted to play one. Unless any of you has anything against it, you will have an NPC with one heck of a personality coming to the board. He will *NOT* be part of the group in fights or otherwise, just some entertainment to the IC part.

He said he would be popping in at some point, so you can discuss with him. I think he was going to register as Xael, but not sure.

*Progression Report:* I have the floorplan for the ship ready, your cap'n is down to skillpoints left and I have the basics for a couple of crew members done. I will upload the floorplan when its complete and I get it scanned. 
I will start to sleep now, but it was my vacation the last week and I didn't have time to do that 
_Note:_ If you make Multi-class characters, remember to state what class did you take first as it affects skills.

-edit- I have also decided that the ship will be sailing the Sea of Swords.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 14, 2002)

Sounds good,can't wait to see the stuff you got cookin. This may end up being better than some of the RL games i've played in.

Nothing says DM like prep work!

Avast ya scervy 'ards! Ther be pirates in these here waters!


----------



## Xael (Mar 14, 2002)

Hello. I'll be playing then. Cool.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 14, 2002)

> Nothing says DM like prep work!



 I learned that the hard way. Tried to run adventures with practically no preparation and didn't make a break through.

On the other hand, that was an RL game and there you must make something up in a snap, here you don't even know if I have prepared something or not! *evil grin*


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 14, 2002)

> On the other hand, that was an RL game and there you must make something up in a snap, here you don't even know if I have prepared something or not! *evil grin*




ARE YOU THREATENING ME?!!  You better watch out i may not be an arch-mage, but my thread counts almost as big as yours!


----------



## Xael (Mar 14, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> * I learned that the hard way. Tried to run adventures with practically no preparation and didn't make a break through.
> 
> On the other hand, that was an RL game and there you must make something up in a snap, here you don't even know if I have prepared something or not! *evil grin* *




Yeah. I remember those games all too well. 
I still remember how the stupid paladin refused to whack down that wall. Hmph. He had only whacked three statues (large) to pieces for my wizard (for absolutely nothing. but i was aware of the dangers of those statues. Damn animated statues.). It would have made a great shortcut. And just what happened? We got bored and started a new game! 
And the stupid council of some backwater town. And the: It's over... (waves hands and points somewhere) ...THERE! 

PS. I love these smilies.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 14, 2002)

> And the: It's over... (waves hands and points somewhere) ...THERE!



Everybody understood that... Besides, we did laugh alot, didn't we? (at the stupid thing I did, but that's another thing)

Now start talking with the others (not IC) and see if they like you. Also, if you have time, come see me at the chat room, #yb channel.


----------



## Xael (Mar 14, 2002)

Talking.
Like me!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 14, 2002)

How's it goin'? Good to meat ya, Xael!


----------



## Takota (Mar 15, 2002)

So is this game full or what?


----------



## GWolf (Mar 15, 2002)

What level are the characters? and if they are above level one I have a question to ask, you should get it in an email.


----------



## Mark (Mar 15, 2002)

GWolf said:
			
		

> *What level are the characters? and if they are above level one I have a question to ask, you should get it in an email. *




Paging GWolf.  Paging GWolf.  Your posting is requested in another thread, please. 

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6844


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 15, 2002)

Character finished, will send it to you tomorrow Dalamar.


----------



## Xael (Mar 15, 2002)

Okay seriously:

I'm a 16-year-old Finnish guy.
I like Forgotten Realms and know quite a bit (but not everything) of it.
I have played D&D for about a year i think.
Most of our games have been quite a hack'n slash, but we're always trying to add a little of Roleplaying. I'm also now playing a Vampire: The Masquerade RP game, but our DM moved a little bit too far, so we play only randomly.

Character almost ready...


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 15, 2002)

Progression will be slow today as it is my birthday and people are coming by. I'll do something but not much.


----------



## Uvenelei (Mar 15, 2002)

Hi Xael!
Happy Birthday, Dalamar!


----------



## Valkys (Mar 15, 2002)

Happy Birthday!!! I always like to hear about birthdays. The world just seems like a better place when people like theirs.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 15, 2002)

Happy Birthday Dalamar!


----------



## Acmite (Mar 15, 2002)

*Happy Birthday Dalamar!*

I'll fire off my character sheet to you sometime this evening.

My background will follow hopefully within the next few days.


----------



## kaboom (Mar 15, 2002)

Dalamar, I won't be playing but if you email me on what is needed, I'd make some NPCs for you.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 15, 2002)

Kaboom, I would like to but you must give me your email. I don't use Outlook to send email.

-edit- meaning I can't press the 'send email' button.


----------



## Mark (Mar 15, 2002)

Happy B-Day Dalamar!


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 15, 2002)

Thanks everybody for wishing my happy birthday, it feels good.

*Progression report:* I haven't really progressed as I said. Xael has taken over the responsibility of designing the ship and when I get kaboom's email address, he'll help me with the crew.
I've been reading the characters that have been submitted to me and sent everybody some response (if you have sent me your character before an hour ago and haven't gotten anything from me, please remind of the fact). It seems that we might get started by the end of next week or the beginning of the one after that.


----------



## Xael (Mar 15, 2002)

Hello everybody.

As Dalamar already told, i'm taking over the designing of the ship. It's good practice, because i think i'm going to be an architecht.

Anyway, I'll now tell you something of my character. 
1. He is a moon elf and his name is Xael. 
2. He wears totally black clothing. He has shirt with no sleeves and normal trousers. He also (almost) always carries with him his dagger, short sword, small bag and strange black cylinder which he keeps on his belt on the right side.
3. He has black hair (shoulder length) and green eyes. He looks quite "young" (well, he is an elf). He is also quite short for an elf, only 5'2''.
4. He has joined the crew quite recently, but you already know that he likes to be alone a lot. When asked, he will only tell his first name and refuses to talk about his past. His gaze seems to see trough all lies and when he is angry, he can scare people just by looking at them with his two all-too-much-knowing-eyes...
5. He is the ships official cartographer, mr-know-it-all, portable encyclopedia and pain in the ass (just kidding). He is usually in his "library" at one floor below the deck. 

I will also try to make the ship with the Vampire: The Masquerade: Redemptions map editor and send some pictures here. But i won't promise anything, i'll just try.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 16, 2002)

Hmm... If I am 80 years old do I have -3, or -5 to strength, con and dex? (Perhaps I could trade off points somewhere for a higher dex.?)

*What level characters? How do we determine ability scores?* 

My character notes.

-Short 80-year old man
-asian looking
-sometimes wears a chinese style hat
-was under the influnence of alochol when he joined the crew.
-Likes being part of the crew even though he has no idea why he is, and what the point is.
-Generaly Helpful, and is usally the wise old under-estimated guy.
-Dresses in white robes.


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 16, 2002)

*Ack!  Sorry I'm so late with this, but nevertheless*

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 16, 2002)

*Grim, Human Male, approx age: 24*

*Appearance-*Grim wears a long, well-worn cloak around his armor, which hosts a hood that is sometimes worn.  Grim himself has brown eyes, full of sorrow although it would be hard to see it on his normally unemotional face, he has dark brown hair and generally goes clean-shaven.  He keeps his large greatsword on his back in its scabbard and most of his other items in a pouch he wears across his hip.

*Misc. Facts:*
Height: 5'11''
Build: Strong
He is unable to control himself in battle, friends around him would be wise to stay a distance away from him during a fight lest they not fear for their lives.
Quiet, yet in the battlefield he is almost like a lunatic...


----------



## Acmite (Mar 16, 2002)

*My character.....*

Lorec Alsavari, Human Male, Approx: 25 years old, ~6' 1"

Lorec can usually be found on the prow of the ship, his penetrating gaze scanning the horizon from beneath the cowl of his thick grey cloak.  He keeps mostly to himself and his gaze seems to always be looking for something more than a mere ship or rocky shoal.

He will offer his first name to any who ask about him, but he quietly refuses to talk more about his family or his past.

Appearance:

An athletic man, Lorec seems to pay little attention to his appearance.  His shoulder-length, unkempt blond hair almost hides his fierce steel-grey eyes and his strong jaw covered in several days growth.  While he seems to spend little effort on his physical appearance, his equipment seems in good repair.

Lorec wears a fog grey cloak over his leather armour, and when the wind blows, you can see the cutlass, bola, and 2 whips at his sides.  When he stands watch at the prow, he is rarely without his composite longbow and quiver.

When he first arrived aboard the ship he had a backpack, but it seemed mostly empty and he rarely has it with him.


----------



## Xael (Mar 16, 2002)

The ship is basically ready.  
I'll see if i can scan it and put the blueprints in here.


----------



## Xael (Mar 16, 2002)

The ship from up. I would like to make clear that these are subject to changes.


----------



## Xael (Mar 16, 2002)

The ship's deck.


----------



## Xael (Mar 16, 2002)

1st floor below the deck. Sorry that i forgot the door to the food storage.


----------



## Xael (Mar 16, 2002)

Please delete this.


----------



## Xael (Mar 16, 2002)

3rd floor below the deck. The cargo hold. Really nothing here.


----------



## Xael (Mar 16, 2002)

2nd floor below the deck. CHOOSE YOUR ROOMS! FIRST COME FIRST SERVED! POST HERE!


----------



## Xael (Mar 16, 2002)

GWolf said:
			
		

> *Hmm... If I am 80 years old do I have -3, or -5 to strength, con and dex? (Perhaps I could trade off points somewhere for a higher dex.?)
> 
> What level characters? How do we determine ability scores?*



*

You have -6 to them and +3 to int, wis and cha, if you are 80-year-old human.
3rd level characters.
28-point point buy.
I'ts all in the post 18 by Dalamar.*


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 16, 2002)

*Wahoo, first choice!*

I'll take the room on the bottom right, one of the two that are closest to the crew's quarters.

Thank you for the blueprints, Xael!



PS -- Well, I'm trying not to give all of you much of a lead on the character I'm playing, but why don't we just get this out of the way right now: how do you pronounce your character's name?

Mine is (VĔL-ĕr-rĕl, or VĔL-ŭ-rĕl), using the pronunciation key at http://www.dictionary.com/help/ahd4/pronkey.html


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 16, 2002)

Alrighty, i'm snatching up the bottom left hand cabin.


----------



## kaboom (Mar 16, 2002)

My email is chris@leadingchange.net.
Also, what kind of stuff do you want? Stat blocks (I LOVE making stat blocks), personalities, or Non-pirate NPCs?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 16, 2002)

I'll take the bottom-left room on the top end (next to the stairs)


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 16, 2002)

*Progression Report:* I haven't really had anything done today, except helped Xael a bit with the ship blueprints and checked upon the chars I already have. Hopefully I will be able to finish your captain and first mate today (or night, its 11.00 PM at the time of this posting).

*On the game itself:* As I said earlier, the ship sails the Sea of Swords and is composed of pirates. You are not normal pirates, for you mostly attack only other pirates (atleast that is what your cap'n tells you). You basicly work as law enforcers at the sea who work outside the boundaries of law.
 Then I would like to ask if you mind me doing all the rolling during the game, this is to minimize the 'information leaks' that would happen if you posted your dice results and the modifiers to them with your posts. Hope nobody has anything against this.
 Then one thing I don't like about the current edition of drows: they speak elven. So I'll rule that drow speak their own language and normally know only it and undercommon, so don't be scared when the elf ones of you don't understand what the drow pirates that you meet don't speak a language you do. (and now you must start thinking if I mean an actual encounter or not )

Wow, that was a long one! And GWolf, as Xael pointed out, character creation info is on my first post (18th on the thread)


----------



## Uvenelei (Mar 16, 2002)

I'll take one of the rooms in the block of 4 closer to the crew quarters that's still left. And Dalamar: you can do the dice however you want to. Its probably best for you to do all the rolling, anyways.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 16, 2002)

That all sounds fine, absaultely no problems with you rolling, I figued that was a given for a message board game anyway.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 16, 2002)

> ,I figued that was a given for a message board game anyway.



 Not always, many games have players roll their own rolls, especially in games that post the PC in the Rogues Gallery.


----------



## kaboom (Mar 16, 2002)

Just e-mailed you a my first crew member. did you like him?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 16, 2002)

I read through him and liked him  I also mailed you but thought I would pop here also, just in case.


----------



## kaboom (Mar 16, 2002)

Cool! Glad you liked him. 
I just sent another NPC.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 16, 2002)

*Ok*

I don't think I am playing the old man anymore I just can't take the -6, but I will play a short monk in robes I'll make him 22.


----------



## Acmite (Mar 17, 2002)

I'll take the last room in the bottom half (closer to the crew quarters).

Hmmm...so now we are pirates chasing pirates, eh?  This may require an alignment change.......

If I may be so bold as to offer a name suggestion for our merry adventures?

- Yo Ho Ho, and a Bottle of Rum!

- Arrgh, Here there be Pirates!

- Drink up me mateys, yo ho!


----------



## kaboom (Mar 17, 2002)

I just emailed you my 3rd NPC  of the day.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 17, 2002)

AS to the name for our game(heh heh), How about: I got one eye ARRR!( or for the math joke I got 1/IR). How about: Death, for all my friends! or The Keelhaul Adventure Hour, or Urrg! Pirates are stealing my gold and now they have pushed me down and are stabbing me with swords. Ahhhh! They stabbed me and it hurt really badly, but i think i'll be ok, i am just in a lot of pain.....ah! oh no they have come back and....no, stop stabbing me, Ahhh!

Or some thing cool like the pirates of the (incert boats name), or (the captains name)'s brigands/pirates/bragade.


----------



## Xael (Mar 17, 2002)

Ok. It's 10AM and IF i'm getting this right the bottom block of four rooms has been taken. And Sollir.F took one room from the upper block. Tell me if i have got it wrong.
There will be a small change in the deck level: The captains room vill be a little bigger so that the back of the ship is:
................................_______
.......................---)...I______I\____
................................\
.................................I
.................................I__________
And never mind the points.
I'm also now making the ship with the map editor i mentioned earlier. Looking quite good, except that i can't play it.  
But it SHOULD be only a minor problem because it has happened before.


----------



## Xael (Mar 17, 2002)

Heh. I finally got it playing. Here is a picture from the deck. (I chose the best angle  )


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 17, 2002)

*Don't change your alignment because of what I said!*
Your profession should not change your personality, so to say. Besides, that's only what you do _most_ of the time.  
Assume nothing and expect anything. 

Xael: Where's the door that should be there? And where's all the light, its hard to see anything from the pic. (atleast on my screen that is)


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 17, 2002)

*I can see the deck just fine*

That looks so awesome !  Thank you for all of the work you're doing for us, we really appreciate it.  Thank you!


----------



## kaboom (Mar 17, 2002)

have you gotten all 3 of my NPCs?


----------



## Xael (Mar 17, 2002)

> Xael: Where's the door that should be there? And where's all the light, its hard to see anything from the pic. (atleast on my screen that is)




The door is there. The light... well i like nights... I'm going to try to make some thunder... and rain... lightning...


----------



## kaboom (Mar 17, 2002)

(delete)


----------



## GWolf (Mar 17, 2002)

*Awesome!*

How did you make that! and if I can can I send my character in statblock form? 

(Ohh by they way I completly changed character concept, so uhh forget 80% of what I posted except the robes and being drunk.)


----------



## Xael (Mar 17, 2002)

Nooooooo!!!!
I can't make rain. *sob*
But wait till you see the captain's room...


----------



## Uvenelei (Mar 17, 2002)

Wow, Xael, that's cool. How much of the ship are you going to make with that?


----------



## GWolf (Mar 17, 2002)

*Please!*

I really need to talk to either Xeal or Darmlar(sp sorry) about some important information privatly! Email me GMWolf@optonline.net or GMWolf9 aim. Aim woudl kick as$.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 17, 2002)

I believe he will be doing the whole ship, atleast when I last was there he was going to. There's going to be water around the ship atleast. Its going to look nice.

Yes, I got them and the one you sent today and your guestion (which I answered by mail). I like them alot.

*Progression Report:* Cap'n is ready and she's one nice girl. Yes, you heard me: your captain is female. And your ship is named  Qillathe. I will propably be starting the actual game thread at around wednesday, then I believe everything will be ready at my side. I already have some NPCs from kaboom and he (she?) can keep sending them eventhough you are alredy sailing. The ship is as ready as it needs to be to start the game, all I need is the finished character from some of you. 

So next week we should be propably be playing already! Get yer arses ov'r 'ere!


----------



## Xael (Mar 17, 2002)

I think i'm going to make the whole ship.
Now i need to write the ship's name on the side...

PS. The captain has one hell of a nice bed...


----------



## GWolf (Mar 17, 2002)

Dalamar I am sending you very important email very shortly, I hope you can reply. Do you have any messenger service? how about AIm or even IRC?


----------



## Xael (Mar 17, 2002)

You're scaring me Gwolf...


----------



## Xael (Mar 17, 2002)

And Dalamar, get MSN Messenger!
It's very useful for chatting.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 17, 2002)

I have mIRC... This seams really important. 

Edit to Xael: Where can I get it from?


----------



## GWolf (Mar 17, 2002)

ok in mIRC go to a channel called GWolfpie


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 17, 2002)

What server?


----------



## Xael (Mar 17, 2002)

Dalamar: http://www.msn.fi/

And then tell me your hotmail address. (i think that you need one)


----------



## GWolf (Mar 17, 2002)

*owww.*

I don't know I just typed Gwolfpie - How should I figure out the server?


----------



## GWolf (Mar 17, 2002)

this is the ip 24.184.164.125


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 17, 2002)

Atleast I choose my server at File > Options  and there connect, looking at the lower pull-down menu.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 17, 2002)

Dalnet:Us,GA,Dragons


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 17, 2002)

I don't know how to connect to a specifiac ip


----------



## kaboom (Mar 17, 2002)

Dalamar, I have emailed you 2 NPCs. I would like to occasionally interject some IC and OOC comments from the second one's perspective if that’s Ok with you.


----------



## GWolf (Mar 18, 2002)

*I Had to.*

bump


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 18, 2002)

Kaboom: Be my guest to interject some of your comments. As Xael already playes one NPC and now you play one, we have two truely personal ones.

*Progression:* I have 6 PCs, if my count holds true. And I know that Gwolf's is quite much ready. So you are quite much done and the game will launch on wednesday. One of you (don't remember who) asked the time of clock: I don't know. I will do it as soon as possible for me but as I live in Finland (+2 GMT) it might be any time for you. Also, I will not expect you to post replies immediately as that would be very difficult considering differences in time zones. One post a day is just fine and I won't propably do more myself.
To not truely ruin the secracy of your character's abilities, post on the thread only the things the other characters could see: swinging a sword, muttering something in arcany tongue, praying to a god etc. Then, if you cast a spell for example send me a private message using the button that should appear when I post ('send private message to Dalamar' or something like that). Of course I will then include the visual effects of your spell/whatever in my next post (something like a _Fireball_ is quite obvious when cast, a _Suggestion_ is not)


----------



## GWolf (Mar 18, 2002)

Dal Go to GMWolfpie at 8-830 (EST -5) (or earlier) on the same server as yesterday. (Dalnet Us Ga Dragons or something)


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 18, 2002)

I don't know those times as I live outside US, I'm there now and will propably be there waiting some time. When telling me times, please use GMT or tell what relation it has to it, thanks.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 18, 2002)

I love the idea of use not flat out saying what spells we're casting, thats real cool and something that would be real difficult in a live game.

have you decided what you're calling the game yet?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 18, 2002)

Try using small pieces of paper, they work wonders if you want some secrecy.

Propably going to call it something alont the lines of: The Pirates of Sword Coast


----------



## Valkys (Mar 18, 2002)

Since we're hunting other Pirates, why not Pirate Hunters of the Sword Coast?

And the Captain isn't the only female on the ship, since my PC, Kiirivae, is also a femme fatale.

Kii is a gold elf, 6' tall, gold skinned, emerald eyed, and smooth scalped. She wears as little clothing as she can get away with. She's a knock-out, but something about her gives people the chills and she's really arrogant. It's no secret that she's a spell-caster and likes spells that alter her appearance.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 18, 2002)

Maybe that... sounds maybe better


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 18, 2002)

*Hmm, Titles ...*

How about:

Swords of the Coast
Arrr!
Arrrr!
Ahoy, me Scurvy Maties
The Lady's Men
The Shining Force (please don't sue)
The Holy Hexagon of Justice Team!
Paulie Want Off Your Shoulder, You Sadistic (Explicit Deleted)

or, my favorite:
Oops, They're dead


----------



## GWolf (Mar 19, 2002)

*Personal Fav*

"Arrr! With a Vengence"


----------



## Xael (Mar 19, 2002)

Arrogant gold elf on board?

*sigh*


----------



## kaboom (Mar 19, 2002)

I will be playing Tim the cabin boy.
Dalamar, do you want more NPCs?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 19, 2002)

I wouldn't mind getting more. The better detailed crew the more real it will feel. I'm going to once again thank you for your hard work.


----------



## Xael (Mar 19, 2002)

*Change in plans!*

Ok. I COMPLETELY redesigned our ship and captain! Here they are! (not really, don't freak out)


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 19, 2002)

Heh, I like that one Xael.  Too bad we can't actually use that.  

Has everybody picked a room for themselves? I don't think everybody has. And GWolf, will you send me your finalized char ASAP? The thread will be up tomorrow, no matter, but I would still like to have everything handy already (I already know quite much all of his char). Also, I will now list the last pieces of House Rules I forgot to tell you about earlier: We will use the clobbering rules, as per DMG pg. 66 and will use Psionics are Different, as per PsiHB, page 39 with slight difference: elves and other races that have a saving throw bonus still get it against psionics. Also, a _detect_ or _dispel/negate_ can be cast/manifested to affect the other element instead. So a wizard could cast _dispel magic_ to affect psionics and not magic.
A little late to tell house rules I know. But better late than never?


----------



## kaboom (Mar 19, 2002)

Can I use psionics in making NPCs?


----------



## GWolf (Mar 19, 2002)

Hmm I wouldn't Know but  I would assume that not many Npcs would be pisonics since Pisonics is not Popular in FRCS.


----------



## kaboom (Mar 19, 2002)

But 1 psi NPC perhaps?


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 19, 2002)

Yes, you can use psionics in creating NPCs. But as GWolf said, psionics aren't that popular in FR so there propably shoudn't be many, one or two at most.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 20, 2002)

Hurry up those of you who have not chosen a room yet. Also *GWolf* I want the character submission ASAP!! This is during school hours from the library so I won't create the new thread yet. But get prepared, the seas are waiting.


----------



## Dalamar (Mar 20, 2002)

*The game has begun!*


----------



## Valkys (Mar 20, 2002)

OOC: Kiirivae can take any room not already taken. I'm not really sure which rooms are still available.


----------

